# Wieviel Urlaub haltet ihr für angebracht?



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2011)

Erstmal eine kleine gesetzliche Regelung lt. Arbeitsrecht:

Wir haben einen Mindestanspruch (in Vollzeit) auf 4 freie Wochen. Das entspricht bei einer 6 Tagewoche 24 Tage, bei 5 Werktagen 20 Urlaubstagen.

Ich bekomme nur das gesetzliche Minimum, also die 20 Tage und merke eindeutig, das dies viel zu wenig ist. Nicht im Sinne von "ich will mehr Freizeit", sondern "ich brauche Regeneration".

Nun arbeite ich ja in einem Büro, 39,5 Std. die Woche. Ich bin Azubi, also eigentlich kein Unding. Problematisch wird es nur, weil wir sehr terminangepasst arbeiten, also alles auf den letzten Drücker fertig werden muss und man dadurch fast permanent angespannt ist und sich abhetzen muss. 

In meinem Bekanntenkreis schwanken die Urlaubszeiten sehr stark. Von 2 Bekannten, die aber längst keine solchen Zeitprobleme + Stress verspüren (keine Überforderung mit der Arbeit, sondern alles ist schon Tage vor den Terminen fertig, sodass man sich teilweise an den Füßen spielt) mit 20 Tagen bishin zu 34 Urlaubstagen bei Handwerkern oder 28 Urlaubstagen bei anderen Azubis oder 30 Tagen bei anderen Leuten in anderen Büros.

Was haltet ihr für ein "Minimum", wieviel bekommt ihr, daraus resultierend: Wie gut geht ihr damit um?


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Januar 2011)

Wir haben bei uns 30 Urlaubstage. (Ausbildung zum IT-Kaufmann)
Und selbst da muss ich sagen, dass das zu wenig ist.
Unsere Urlaubstage sind festgelegt, das heißt, wir dürfen sie nicht selber planen.
Das führt dann dazu, dass wir lediglich in den Sommerferien 3 Wochen hintereinander frei haben und sonst immer eine Woche, was natürlich absolut nicht zum regenerieren reicht, da mann immer noch im Arbeits- und Schlafrhytmus steckt.
Aber was soll man machen, muss man ja durch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2011)

Es müsste auf jeden Fall mehr Mindesturlaub sein. Man kann grob rechnen, alle zwei Wochen einen Tag frei machen zu dürfen. Das entspricht dem, was die meisten Menschen an Urlaub bekommen. Von einer Pause kann da irgendwie kaum eine Rede sein, zumal man gerade in der Wirtschaft noch auf Abruf stehen muss.


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2011)

Vorweg: 1 Woche = 5 Arbeitstage

Ich hab 4 Wochen. Meiner Meinung nach wären 5 Wochen in Ordnung. Was darüber geht find ich unnötig. Mit den 4 Wochen komm ich aber auch klar. Letztes Jahr hatt ich eh kaum Zeit, um Ferien zu machen und konnte nur 2 Wochen nehmen. Dafür ist man bei mir im Betrieb aber auch so kulant, dass ich die fehlenden 2 Wochen dieses Jahr entsprechend kompensieren kann. Ich persönlich brauch auch nicht mehrmals pro Jahr Ferien, mir reicht einmal, dafür dann aber gleich nen Monat am Stück, damit man was davon hat.


----------



## SonicTank (24. Januar 2011)

Wieviel Urlaub halte ich für angebracht? Hmm, schwierige Frage, für mich. Generell würde ich sagen, man kann niemals genug Freizeit haben. Aber in unserer Gesellschaft ist das wohl nicht durchzusetzen.

Persönlich liebe ich meine Arbeit, sie erfüllt mich, und ich habe tagtäglich neue Aufgaben. Ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis, mich davon zu "erholen". Aber ich verstehe sehr gut, das manch einer nicht so zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit sein kann und sich mehr Freizeit wünscht.

Aus einem anderen Arbeitsverhältnis kenn ich das auch so, 20 bis 30 Tage waren normal. Dazu noch die Überstunden abfeiern, da kam ziemlich viel Freizeit raus.

Aber wie schon gesagt, in unserer Leitungs- und Erfolgsgesellschaft kann man nicht genug Freizeit haben um sich von dem ganzen Stress zu befreien.


----------



## Umnock (24. Januar 2011)

Für 5 Tagewoche sind 20 Tage normal und nicht zu viel rechne mal bitte das WE dazu wo du meistens Zuhause bist......

Ich habe eine 6 Tagewoche in der Gastronomie! *meine arbeitzeiten sind unterschiedlich lang ca 50-60 stunden in der woche* und bekomme 30 Tage Frei im Jahr!

Wenn ich denke das ich nur einmal im Monat den Sonntag habe... und mit viel Glück auch mal den Samstags frei bekomme finde ich die 30 Tage oky....

Ich würde lieber Froh sein ein Job/Ausbildung zu habenund nicht  über Urlaustage aufregen......


----------



## shadow24 (24. Januar 2011)

lt bundesurlaubsgesetz sind es wie schon geschrieben 20 Tage mindesturlaub...finde ich viel zu wenig...
im öffentlichen dienst gibt es mindestens 26,aber ab dem 30.lebensjahr 29 tage udn ab dem 40. lebensjahr 30 tage im jahr...damit kommt man gerade so hin...

es scheinen alle hier zu vergessen(kann ich in so einem forum aber auch verstehen,da zumeist junge leute hier reinschreiben),das wenn man schulpflichtige kinder hat viele viele wochen für die ferienzeit eingeplant werden müssen.alleine die sommerferien mit 6 wochen muss man erstmal bestreiten.dann osterferien, herbstferien,winterferien udn die ferien dazwischen...also wie man das mit 20 tagen urlaub abdecken soll ist mir ein rätsel...

aber um nicht auf ein hohen level zu jammern schau ich gerne mal zu unseren japanischen freunden rüber, die irgendwie 10 tage oder so im jahr haben udn dann noch von denen erwartet wird,dass die nicht alle tage nehmen
und krank sind die angeblich auch nie...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Januar 2011)

Bei meinen meisten Jobs waren es rund 30 Tage pro Jahr, die mir auch völlig gereicht haben. 20 finde ich etwas arg wenig. Da man generell sowieso nie genug Urlaub haben kann, arbeite ich inzwischen nur noch 5-10 Tage pro Monat.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> lt bundesurlaubsgesetz sind es wie schon geschrieben 20 Tage mindesturlaub...finde ich viel zu wenig...
> im öffentlichen dienst gibt es mindestens 26,aber ab dem 30.lebensjahr 29 tage udn ab dem 40. lebensjahr 30 tage im jahr...damit kommt man gerade so hin...




Kurze Unterbrechung. Vor einigen Tagen ist ein Urteil vor dem Arbeitsgericht ergangen. Da war eine Lufthansa-Angestellte, die weniger Urlaub als die Leute bekommen hat, die einen Monat älter waren und deshalb geklagt hat wegen Gleichberechtigung. Sie hat Recht bekommen


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> es scheinen alle hier zu vergessen(kann ich in so einem forum aber auch verstehen,da zumeist junge leute hier reinschreiben),das wenn man schulpflichtige kinder hat viele viele wochen für die ferienzeit eingeplant werden müssen.alleine die sommerferien mit 6 wochen muss man erstmal bestreiten.dann osterferien, herbstferien,winterferien udn die ferien dazwischen...also wie man das mit 20 tagen urlaub abdecken soll ist mir ein rätsel...


Wozu? Können Kinder nicht auch ohne Eltern mit Freunden spielen gehn?


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wozu? Können Kinder nicht auch ohne Eltern mit Freunden spielen gehn?



Du lässt also 6 jährige Kinder von morgens bis abends unbeaufsichtigt? Na, die werden sich bestimmt schon selbst was kochen können.


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du lässt also 6 jährige Kinder von morgens bis abends unbeaufsichtigt? Na, die werden sich bestimmt schon selbst was kochen können.


Das hab ich nie gesagt!
shadow hat behauptet, man brauche mehr Ferien, weil die schulpflichtigen Kinder ja auch mehr Ferien haben. Daraufhin hab ich erwidert, dass Kinder auch ohne Eltern mit Freunden spielen können. Da steht nix von "unbeaufsichtigt" und da steht auch nix von "selbst was kochen".
Wenn sich Eltern untereinander absprechen, wird wohl in den meisten Fällen jemand da sein, der in den Ferien der Kinder Aufsicht spielen kann, sofern das nötig ist (bei älteren Kindern ist das ja dann auch nicht mehr nötig).


----------



## Sin (24. Januar 2011)

Hmm ich muss rein rechnerisch jeden Monat 152 Stunden Arbeiten, dabei habe ich geregelt 25 Urlaubstage. Im Prinzip relativ wenig, aber ich kann mir aussuchen, was ich mit den Überstunden mache. Ich kann sie mir: a) auszahlen lassen, b) abfeiern. Ich Arbeite im Schnitt 180 Stunden im Monat, also 28 Stunden jeden Monat die ich zu viel habe, kann also Pro Monat ca 3,5 Tage Frei nehmen. Wenn ich das aufs Jahr hochrechne sind es 42 zusätzliche Tage die ich freinehmen könnte, also mit meinem Urlaub der mir so oder so zusteht, währen das 67 freie Tage im Jahr. Zu viel meiner Meinung nach, die kann man nicht alle abfeiern. Deswegen habe ich mir letztes Jahr knapp 180 Überstunden auszahlen lassen... wo wir beim Thema sind, das Geld für die Überstunden sollten diese Woche auf meinem Konto landen, glaub sollte mal überlegen was ich mir davon kaufe


----------



## Kleine61 (24. Januar 2011)

Ich habe eine 5-Tage Arbeitswoche (42,5h Std) und 26 Tage Urlaubsanspruch im Jahr. Wenns nach mir geht, könnten es auch mehr sein, aber wir sind ja nicht bei "wünsch Dir was". 20 Tage halte ich auch für sehr wenig. Allein Weihnachten und Sommerurlaub nehmen bei mir schon je 2 Wochen in Anspruch und dann wäre für den Rest des Jahres, oder unvorhergesehene Dinge nichts mehr übrig.

Leute mit Kindern haben es da schon schwieriger, sehe ich auch so. Wenn man keine Mutter/Oma/Tagesmutter o.ä. hat, die auf die Kinder aufpassen kann, wenn Ferien sind, dann siehts schon schlecht aus. Ist man dann noch alleinerziehend, kann man nicht mal mit dem Partner aufteilen wer zu Hause bleibt und wer arbeitet. Desweiteren ist es ja auch blöd, wenn man nichtmal als Familie zusammen Urlaub haben kann, nur weil Er/Sie nicht genug Urlaub zur Verfügung hat..


----------



## Landerson (24. Januar 2011)

Achja Erinnerungen... Damals in Deutschland hatte ich 31 Tage Urlaub im Jahr und Krankheitstage wurden bezahlt bis zu 6 Wochen im Jahr. Danach mit 80% Weiterzahlung.

In meiner neuen Heimat hab ich im zweiten Jahr 10 Tage und jeder Krankheitstag ist dann entweder ein verschwendeter Tag oder ich werde nicht bezahlt. Im ersten Jahr hatte ich 6 Tage frei.

Ist schon lustig wie sich Leute ueber 20 Tage beschweren . Wenn man sich das von ausserhalb anschaut hat man eine ganz andere Perspektive.


@genauso viel Urlaub wie Kinder Ferien haben.
Als ich noch in dem Alter war, ging ich in die Stadtrandfreizeit fuer den Tag wenn man Mutter arbeiten musste und noch kleiner war die Kindertagestaette im Sommer mit minimal Besetzung geoeffnet. Von vielen Freunden habe ich gehoert das sich die Eltern halt abwechseln mussten mit Urlaub.


----------



## Kleine61 (24. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das die Eltern genauso viel Urlaubsanspruch wie die Kinder Ferien haben sollen.. Geht auch gar nicht. Fangen wir mal an zu rechnen: Weihnachten 1 - 1,5 Wochen, Ostern 2 Wochen, Sommerferien 5-6 Wochen, Herbstferien 2 Wochen und dann nicht zu vergessen: die Zeugnisferien (oh man, ich möchte nochmal zur Schule gehen)... Die Anzahl der Tage kann natürlich je nach Bundesland variieren.. sollte ich was vergessen haben, berichtigt mich.

Meine Ma hat mich früher auch in der Krippe/Kindergarten abgegeben. Da konnte ich auch während der Ferien bis 17/18 Uhr bleiben, je nach Bedarf. Das ist aber schon lange nicht mehr so..


----------



## shadow24 (24. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn sich Eltern untereinander absprechen, wird wohl in den meisten Fällen jemand da sein, der in den Ferien der Kinder Aufsicht spielen kann, sofern das nötig ist (bei älteren Kindern ist das ja dann auch nicht mehr nötig).




da du wohl noch keine kinder hast weisst du nicht wie schwierig sich sowas gestaltet mit "Absprachen",da auch freunde,andere familien udn selbst oma und opa teilweise noch arbeitstätig sind...
ab einem bestimmten alter ist es auch nicht mehr notwendig auf die kleinen aufzupassen,aber du musst auch die kiga-zeit mitrechnen weil die meist auch zu den üblichen ferienterminen dicht machen.also so lockere 8 jahre bist du mindestens drauf angewiesen,die ferienzeiten zu planen...
udn dann kommen ja noch andere wichtige dinge dazu wo man mal urlaub nimmt.und dann hätte man mit 20 tagen sehr schnell arge probleme mit diesen zu recht zu kommen...
als ich noch ohne familie war konnte ich dir recht geben das für mich auch 20 tage gereicht hätten im jahr.da konnte man auch noch schön ausserhalb der teuren ferienzeiten buchen...ach,war doch noch schön


----------



## Noxiel (24. Januar 2011)

26 Tage Urlaub, und natürlich könnten es gerne mehr sein, aber das dauert noch bis ich 30 bin.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Januar 2011)

Bin mit meinen 26 Tagen, also 5 Wochen +1 Tag auch ganz zufrieden, aber wie immer, mehr is besser 
Bin auch noch Azubi mit Computerjob.


----------



## Kartonics (24. Januar 2011)

ich finde wir schüler müssen zu den sommerferien (6 wochen), Herbstferien (2 wochen) und oster und winterferien (2 wochen jeweils) , zeugnisferien (2 tage) und etlichen Brückentagen noch min. 3 wochen frei wählbaren urlaub bekommen


----------



## Landerson (24. Januar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> ich finde wir schüler müssen zu den sommerferien (6 wochen), Herbstferien (2 wochen) und oster und winterferien (2 wochen jeweils) , zeugnisferien (2 tage) und etlichen Brückentagen noch min. 3 wochen frei wählbaren urlaub bekommen



Das ich nicht lache - noch mehr Urlaub ?
Ich hoffe das meinst du ironisch...

Wuerde auch nicht funktionieren. Wie soll man sich dann denn den Unterichtsstoff vorstellen wenn immer wieder die halbe Klasse fehlt?


----------



## Kartonics (24. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Das ich nicht lache - noch mehr Urlaub ?
> Ich hoffe das meinst du ironisch...
> 
> Wuerde auch nicht funktionieren. Wie soll man sich dann denn den Unterichtsstoff vorstellen wenn immer wieder die halbe Klasse fehlt?



ka wie das klappen soll oder bin ich etwa der lehrer?


----------



## Landerson (24. Januar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> ka wie das klappen soll oder bin ich etwa der lehrer?



Dann machst du es dir aber einfach... fordern aber nicht dazu beitragen eine Loesung zu finden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2011)

Naja, als Student kann ich mich nicht beschweren. 7 Monate Semster, 5 Monate frei. Dazu kommen aber noch Weihnachts- und Pfingstferien mit 2 bzw. einer Woche. Im Großen und Ganzen hab ich also das halbe Jahr frei. Muss aber da halt Praktika machen und Hausarbeiten schreiben, also bleibt unterm Strich nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2011)

Momentan habe ich noch 35 Tage Ferien. Im nächsten Jahr habe ich noch 30 und dann zwei Jahre lang noch 25 Tage. 35 Tage reichen knapp.


----------



## Yadiz (24. Januar 2011)

30 Tage Urlaub reichen imo auch dicke aus. :-)

Zum Thema Schüler und Ferien: 
Ich gehe zwar nicht mehr zur Schule, gönne aber jedem Schülern seine Ferientage. Schließlich waren wir alle mal in dem Alter und hatten auch Ferien.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Januar 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr dann mit euren gewünschten 20 Wochen frei im Jahr machen wollt ?^^

3 Wochen Sommerurlaub und eine Woche zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr (die ich nicht habe mit meinem Job) sollten für den Normalbürger reichen ^^.

Als Student habe ich in 5 Jahren 4 Tage richtigen Urlaub gehabt.
Im Regelfall hatte ich Uni oder Klausuren. Die Klausuren haben sich dann immer bis zum Ende der Vorlesungsfreien Zeit gezogen und dazwischen musste ich noch Praktika und Hausaufgaben machen ^^.
Ich hatte noch nie sowenig Urlaub wie als Student .
Da finde ich die gesetzlichen 4 Wochen, in denen man 100% überhauptgarnichnieundnimmer arbeiten muss und wirklich entspannen kann super. 

Freut euch solange ihr Schüler seid, denn so ein laues Leben habt ihr nie wieder.
Meine 2 letzten Jahre vor dem (bestandenen Abi) waren vom Stress her ein Witz.


----------



## Legendary (24. Januar 2011)

Umnock schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber Froh sein ein Job/Ausbildung zu habenund nicht  über Urlaustage aufregen......


Nur weil du so viel arbeiten musst. :>


Ich lern Informatikkaufmann und habe 26 Tage Urlaub, wobei da der ein oder andere Tag sicherlich auf Gleitzeit noch draufkommt. Paar Feiertage gibts ja auch noch. Ich hätte natürlich schon noch gerne paar Tage mehr aber eigentlich bin ich so ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Deanne (24. Januar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> ka wie das klappen soll oder bin ich etwa der lehrer?



Versetz dich mal in die Situation des Lehrers:

Statt nach 13 Jahren machen die Schüler schon nach 12 Jahren Abitur, zwischendurch gibt es Lernstandserhebungen und trotzdem musst du es schaffen, deinen Stoff zwischen den ganzen Ferien und Feiertagen rüberzubringen. Und wenn dann noch ständig Schüler fehlen, weil sie sich ihre freien Tage selbst aussuchen, kriegst du das einfach nicht hin. Immerhin ist es der Lehrer, der am Ende die vergeigten Klausuren genehmigen lassen muss. Glaub mir, das würde auch dir nicht gefallen.

Schüler haben schon genug Ferien. Dazu kommen staatliche und religiöse Feiertage und, und, und. Das ist mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2011)

Umnock schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber Froh sein ein Job/Ausbildung zu habenund nicht über Urlaustage aufregen......



Das ist ja eine hervorragende Einstellung.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine hervorragende Einstellung.



Joa isses sogar wirklich...

Können dir bestimmt ein paar tausrnd Jugendliche die ohne was da hocken bestätigen...

Aber die Reaktion hat mich jetzt nich gerade überrascht...


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Joa isses sogar wirklich...
> 
> Können dir bestimmt ein paar tausrnd Jugendliche die ohne was da hocken bestätigen...
> 
> Aber die Reaktion hat mich jetzt nich gerade überrascht...



Oh, wieder ein billiger Flame von dir in meine Richtung. Wie überraschend. Wird das nicht langsam langweilig?


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. Januar 2011)

Ich habe 26 Tage Urlaub plus einen Karnevalstag  Außerdem ist bei uns Heiligabend sowie Silvester sowieso zu - das kann man ja jeweils noch als halben Tag zählen. 

Ist ok, mehr wäre nett, aber das krieg ich hin.

Mal hier zu der Diskussion ob man mehr Urlaub benötigt wenn man schulpflichtige Kinder hat - dann könnte man auch gleich sagen, dass man nicht arbeiten gehen kann wenn man Kinder hat. Völliger Quatsch. 

In der Grundschule gibt es doch auch nur 4 Stunden, vllt mal 6 Stunden am Tag! Frühstücken kann man so oder so mit den Kindern und jetzt soll mir mal hier jemand erzählen das man tatsächlich in der MIttagspause nach Hause fährt um Mittagessen zu kochen. Und was wäre mit den Kindern Nachmittags wenn man arbeitet? Es wird also schon eine Lösung dafür geben! 

Oder man arbeitet als besonders engagierte Eltern halt nur von 08:30 - 12:00. Geht natürlich auch...


----------



## Legendary (27. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Joa isses sogar wirklich...
> 
> Können dir bestimmt ein paar tausrnd Jugendliche die ohne was da hocken bestätigen...
> 
> Aber die Reaktion hat mich jetzt nich gerade überrascht...



Dann sollen sich die paar tausend Jugendlichen weiterbilden, auf die FOS gehen, was anderes ausprobieren, Praktika machen, studieren oder zum saufen aufhören. 


Manche Leute haben halt höhere Ansprüche im Leben...ich habe mein Abi sicherlich nicht gemacht, um Metzgereifachverkäufer zu werden, wems gefällt, bitte der solls machen, da hab ich absolut nix gegen und man braucht auch solche Leute. Aber ich gebe mich nicht mit 24 Urlaubstagen und massig Überstunden + ner schlechten Bezahlung ab.
Und wenn man in der Gastronomie arbeitet und über zu wenig Urlaub meckert oder anderen Leuten nicht mehr Urlaub gönnt muss ich ja wohl fast annehmen, dass da teilweise der Neid ein Wörtchen mitspricht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Januar 2011)

Ich werd hier im Forum eh immer als linker Ideologie-Spinner bezeichnet, also kann ich ja noch eins draufsetzen: Ich bin entschiedener Gegner jeder Privatisierung. Da muss man sich nur mal angucken, was bei der Bahn abgeht. Endlose Tarifverhandlungen, drohende Streiks der Gewerkschaft der Lokführer, endlos überteuerte Tickets. Vom Winter dieses Jahr will ich erst gar nicht reden. Und das Bahnprojekt in Stuttgart ist zumindest mal zweifelhaft. Alles wird Sparmaßnahmen unterworfen. Die Leidtragenden sind halt die Arbeitnehmer. Denen wird zuerst das Gehalt gekürzt, zuerst der Vertrag in Zeitarbeit umgewandelt. 

Das gleiche in Krankenhäusern. 7 Patienten in einem Zimmer, wo hochgradige Infektionsgefahr herrscht. Schlechte Betreuung durch Schwestern, mangelhafte Fachkenntnisse der Ärzte, totale Überlastung des Personals etc. Ich könnte ewig so weitermachen. Ich kenn mich da einigermaßen aus, weil ich schon an die sieben OP's hatte und ich teilweise den Ärzten erklären musste, was sie zu tun haben und was ich eigentlich hab. Meine Freundin ist Kinderkrankenschwester, die kann ein Lied davon singen. 

Aber - komisch - das findet man nur in privaten Kliniken. Bei Krankenhäusen, die einen kirchlichen Träger haben, wird man noch einigermaßen gut behandelt. 

Es sagt ja einiges, dass man in Holland deutsche Patienten erst mal unter Quarantäne stellt, völlig egal, was in Deutschland festgestellt wurde.

Und auf die Arbeitsmarktsituation hat das natürlich gravierenden Einfluss. Würde ich Physik studieren, würde ich sicherlich nicht später bei einer Firma für 1900 Brutto arbeiten, mit einem Vertrag auf zwei Jahre. Wie soll ich da mit meiner Freundin zusammenziehen und ein Haus abbezahlen? Wie soll ich ein Auto bezahlen? Das ist doch alles völlig unmöglich. Deswegen geht fast jeder Ingenieur, Physiker, Chemiker nach dem Diplom (ääääh, MASTER! Ah, wieder ein Beispiel...) ins Ausland. Hier haben wir also unseren "Fachkräftemangel". Naja, der Ausländer machts halt auch für 1500 Euro. 

Und um den Anschluss ans Thema wieder zu finden: Klar gibt es einige Deppen, die zu blöd oder zu faul sind, sich auf irgendwas zu bewerben. Aber sicherlich nicht der Bärenanteil. Dass der Arbeitsmarkt so schlecht ist, ist ein Problem der Politik und nicht des Arbeitnehmers. Das hat mit dem Anspruch auf Urlaub nichts zu tun. Und 25 Tage sind einfach zu wenig. Meine Freundin arbeitet immer 14 Tage durch und kriegt dann drei Tage, manchmal nur zwei Tage frei. Dazu kann sie problemlos durch eine kurze Unaufmerksamkeit ein Medikament vertauschen und dem Patienten gehts dann sehr schlecht. Fehler passieren überall. So eine Verantwortung haben nur wenige Menschen. Und dafür dann eine solche Bezahlung. Eigentlich schon eine echte Frechheit. Obwohl sie am heutigen Standart als Frau nicht schlecht verdient...

Also ich weiß ganz genau, warum ich studiere. Und ich gehe danach sicher nicht in die Wirtschaft. Der Besoldungsrechner spuckt eine leckere Prognose aus.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Januar 2011)

Werd EU Abgeordneter und du kriegst 67,5 Tage Urlaub!


----------

